# Manager, seriamente (si spera)



## Tebe (19 Aprile 2012)

Ho cambiato totalmente atteggiamento nei confronti di Manager. Sia sul lavoro. Sia nel privato.

Mi sono riletta il blog, e mi si sono accese alcune lucine.
Perchè alcuni comportamenti li avevo dimenticati. Alcuni li ho letti con il senno del poi e quindi...

La seduzione è innata è vero. Ma ha bisogno di, chiamiamola, strategia.
Con lui. Di più.
E partendo dal mio enorme egocentrismo...se io voglio un uomo. Me lo prendo.
Punto.:carneval:
Ho questo atteggiamento. E funziona.
Ma non funziona perchè sono figa (non lo sono), ma perchè osservo. E modifico atteggiamenti (senza diventare altro) in base a cosa voglio.
Strategia appunto.
E questa cosa con manager mi eccita molto.
Perchè ha sempre messo paletti. Perchè rispettavo le sue paturnie. Perchè, perchè perchè.
Ma ora...

Ho smesso di adeguarmi a lui. Alle sue paturnie. Ai suoi incazzamenti contro tutto e tutti.

Non pensavo fosse "geloso" di me, e invece...rileggendo il blog...ho detto "ma vuoi vedere che..."

Ho scatenato la gelosia di Manager qualche giorno fa. In maniera senziente. 
E lui ha abboccato.
Ho sfruttato la cotta che il suo Pupillo ha per me e...

_Non tirare la corda Tebe
Che corda manager? Eddai, non ringhiare...
_
Me ne sono stra fottuta delle sue giornate pesanti. Dei suoi muri.
Ho frantumato tutto.
Fino alla mail..
_....d'altra parte l'uomo è uomo e a te non è davvero facile resistere, a meno  di non avere qualche scompenso da Mostro. Ma anche così...
_
Ho riso leggendo. Perchè...ha ceduto. 
Il segreto e fargli credere che sia lui a tenere le redini no?
Fargli credere di avere il potere. 

E come ho detto all'inizio. E' cambiato tutto.
Tanto che il motel è uscito da lui. E di giorno per di più, cosa che ha sempre categoricamente bocciato.
Ma visto che questa volta è uscito da lui... (certo..un pò pilotata ma...lui non lo sa...)


Stasera mi ha mandato un sms alle cinque e mezza

_Scusa ma non avevi detto che alle 17 e 15 ogni sera mi avresti mandato un sms tentatore? Così rischio che mi dimentico di lunedi..._

Ho sorriso. Perchè non mi ero certo dimenticata. Ma era una prova.

Ho risposto un semplice _Avevo da fare ma..AAA patata bellissima e mordicchiosa cerca Manager biondo e stronzo per stiracchiarsi sopra. Astenersi eccetera..._

Insomma.
Abbiamo cambiato marcia.
Soprattutto lui, che in questi ultimi giorni ha una leggerezza che non gli ho mai visto


Ops...devo scappare.


----------



## Cattivik (19 Aprile 2012)

Sarà Tebe... Ma io vedo tutto troppo complicato... Sarà la mia mente tecnica... Ma non ti seguo...

Però voi Donne siete un passo avanti... l'unico consiglio che mi sento di darti è di mantenere questo passo avanti anche con lui... È la tua sola via di fuga.

Cattivik


----------



## Tebe (19 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1497 ha detto:
			
		

> Sarà Tebe... Ma io vedo tutto troppo complicato... Sarà la mia mente tecnica... Ma non ti seguo...
> 
> Però voi Donne siete un passo avanti... l'unico consiglio che mi sento di darti è di mantenere questo passo avanti anche con lui... È la tua sola via di fuga.
> 
> Cattivik


Non segui cosa? L'impegno, chiamiamolo così, che ci metto per una scopata?
Perchè se è questo parte lo spiegone alla Tebe...., se invece è un altra cosa...spiegami (così legge anche Eliado e prima di fare partire le sue invettive dantesche magari ci pensa....no. Direi di no...)

Accetto di buon grado il tuo consiglio. E hai ragione. Potrebbe non è la mia sola via di fuga.
Dovrei fuggire solo se mi accorgessi che manager potrebbe essere migliore di Mattia, ma finchè la risposta è un grosso, enorme NO! la cosa è tranquilla. Parlo per me ovviamente. Lui si smazzerà le paturnie sue, come sempre dice, se le avrà.


----------



## Cattivik (19 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1498 ha detto:
			
		

> Non segui cosa? L'impegno, chiamiamolo così, che ci metto per una scopata?
> Perchè se è questo parte lo spiegone alla Tebe...., se invece è un altra cosa...spiegami (così legge anche Eliado e prima di fare partire le sue invettive dantesche magari ci pensa....no. Direi di no...)
> 
> Accetto di buon grado il tuo consiglio. E hai ragione. Potrebbe non è la mia sola via di fuga.
> Dovrei fuggire solo se mi accorgessi che manager potrebbe essere migliore di Mattia, ma finchè la risposta è un grosso, enorme NO! la cosa è tranquilla. Parlo per me ovviamente. Lui si smazzerà le paturnie sue, come sempre dice, se le avrà.


No l'impegno lo posso capire per quel poco che ti conosco... Se punti il bersaglio non lo manchi anche se hai il vento di traverso.

Non capisco i se lui dice... Ma se io faccio... Lui mi scrive... Però rispondo...

Nel bene e nel male il mio avatar un poco mi rappresenta... 

La via di fuga non ė per scappare da uno che potrebbe essere meglio di Mattia...

La via di fuga serve ad altro... Chi si trova senza "volerlo" in una situazione che non vuole portato a sua "insaputa" si incazza... 

Le donne incazzate di solito diventano stronze (scusa il francesismo)... 
Gli uomini incazzati di solito diventano Bastardi ( nota la B maiuscola).

Cattivik


----------



## Tebe (19 Aprile 2012)

.i se appartengono alla strategia immediata. Non sono se dubitativi sospirosi ma se lui fa così allora ho ragione io e quindi, oppure no non ho ragione e devo ricalibrare la mira...:carneval:

Ho capito la via di fuga adesso, ma c'è un errore di fondo che ovviamente si fa perchè non conosci Tebe nella vita reale  ma...ti posso assicurare che l'uomo che ho davanti sa benissimo di fare il mio gioco. Perchè io non fingo. Lo sai che ti sto portando li e sto facendo di tutto per portartici.
E sono pronta a fare una scommessa che manager non mancherà di farmelo notare. Perchè sono certa, poi posto una serie di mail dove secondo me si capisce charamente, che sappia in questo momento di non avere troppo potere. Perchè il fatto di avere detto, ok lunedi motel quando sono sempre stata io è come una presa di coscienza in qualche modo. mmmmmhhhhhh devo scrivere un post...non riesco a spiegarmi come vorrei.
Riassumendo. Nessuno fa cose che non vuole.
E tebina non è una stupratrice di menti.
Se mi segui è perchè lo vuoi e sei consapevole di cosa voglio. Che ti piaccia o no. (quando entro in modalità cacciatrice mi faccio paura da sola....giuro):scared:


----------



## Cattivik (19 Aprile 2012)

Sono stanco e non ho voglia di sistemare i casini che hai fatto con i QUOTE. Domani mattina a mente fresca sistemo e rispondo anche alla luce dei nuovi elementi che hai promesso.

Buona notte Tebe


----------



## Arianna (19 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1497 ha detto:
			
		

> Sarà Tebe... Ma io vedo tutto troppo complicato... Sarà la mia mente tecnica... Ma non ti seguo...
> 
> Però voi Donne siete un passo avanti... l'unico consiglio che mi sento di darti è di mantenere questo passo avanti anche con lui... *È la tua sola via di fuga.*
> 
> Cattivik


A me sembra solo una via di figa.


----------



## Tebe (19 Aprile 2012)

Arianna;bt1502 ha detto:
			
		

> A me sembra solo una via di figa.


:incazzato: Guest star con camel toe prego. Si fa presto a chiamarla semplicemente...figa.


----------



## Eliade (19 Aprile 2012)

Tebe, continuo a non vederci quello che ci vedi tu...

E poi deciditi, prima dici che lui non sa che il gioco lo stai conducendo tu...poi nei commenti dici il contrario...


----------



## Tebe (19 Aprile 2012)

Eliade;bt1504 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebe, continuo a non vederci quello che ci vedi tu...
> 
> E poi deciditi, prima dici che lui non sa che il gioco lo stai conducendo tu...poi nei commenti dici il contrario...


Provo a spiegare il controsenso del potere.
Io ho un obbiettivo. Ed è quello.
Non mi interessa se per raggiungerlo devo cedere potere, perchè lo faccio consapevolmente quindi non lo cedo del tutto, ma la persona a cui lo cedo pensa di averlo tutto. 
E ce l'ha ma se questo serve a raggiungere il mio obbiettivo che magari non era il suo...chi ha il vero potere?
E chi pensa di averlo?
Io che lo cedo ma arrivo al mio obbiettivo o lui che ce l'ha ma quell'obbiettivo pur piacendogli non voleva raggiungerlo ma di fatto mi ha aiutato consapevolmente a centrarlo?

Io adesso vedo una persona che è più tranquilla.  Che sembra viverla leggermente meglio.
Vedo meno paturnie.
Ma sai quale sarà il vero banco di prova?
Il giorno dopo motel.
In genere è sempre una tragedia per almeno una settimana.
Sono certa che questa volta non sarà così.
Perchè' adesso è un meno fedele cerebralmente.

Tu che vedi? Lo stronzo egoista? (mi pentirò tantissimo di questa domanda. Lo so....)


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Aprile 2012)

Boh.
Anzi, dirò di più. Boh.
A me a leggere tutte ste fregnacce si ammoscia qualsiasi fantasia.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Aprile 2012)

Scusa Tebe, magari ti sembro troppo drastico, ma a me tutta sta strategia fa andare giu i maroni. Mi da un senso di meccanicità che mi congela, un senso di grigio che spegne ogni cosa che possa avere a che fare con l'emozione (e bada bene: parlo di emozione, non di sentimento!).
Anzi, ecco mi pare che l'emozione sia tramutata in ....... boh, che so.... isterismo.

Tu che vuoi "sciallare" Manager? Mi sa che hai prima bisogno tu di un po' di "meditazione". 
"Hommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm........."


----------



## Tebe (20 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1508 ha detto:
			
		

> Scusa Tebe, magari ti sembro troppo drastico, ma a me tutta sta strategia fa andare giu i maroni. Mi da un senso di meccanicità che mi congela, un senso di grigio che spegne ogni cosa che possa avere a che fare con l'emozione (e bada bene: parlo di emozione, non di sentimento!).
> Anzi, ecco mi pare che l'emozione sia tramutata in ....... boh, che so.... isterismo.
> 
> Tu che vuoi "sciallare" Manager? Mi sa che hai prima bisogno tu di un po' di "meditazione".
> "Hommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm........."


Capisco il tuo punto di vista ma...io mi sto divertendo sul serio. Perchè parlo di strategie in modo ironico e di cose che ognuno di noi fa normalmente quando gli piace qualcuno.
la conquista no?
Si chiama piacere infatti.
Io mi sto divertendo ora. Perchè mi diverto così.
In questi giochi.
magari tu, per conquistare una donna non ti diverti.
Non lo so. Non vedo sinceramente ora dell'isterismo.
vedo una tebe molto ironica che gioca a fare la cacciatrice.
E vedo un manager che comincia a divertirsi in questo gioco di ruolo.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Aprile 2012)

Effettivamente è difficile comprendere la giusta emozione dietro delle parole scritte.
Più volte sono stato preso per incazzato quando ero solo scherzosamente ironico, tanto per fare un esempio.
Eppure...... non so, sensasione "a pelle".
C'è qualcosa che non va in quello che scrivi e in come lo scrivi.
Non conoscendoti di persona non posso dire se tutto ciò stoni con il tuo modo d'essere abituale o solo con l'immagine mentale che mi sono fatto di te. Mi rimane la nota stonata, resta quella sensazione di "tensione", se non proprio di isterismo, dietro la pretesa giocosità delle vicende che narri.Forse stanotte avevo la luna di traverso, ma giuro, senza esagerare, che dopo averti letta ho sentito come un "sapore metallico" in bocca fin quando mi sono addomentato.

Chiaramente spero di sbagliarmi


----------



## Tubarao (20 Aprile 2012)

Brava Tebe, portatrice sana di Sciallanza. 

Me sento come uno di quei santoni indiani sfigatissimi i cui volantini compaiono ogni tanto nelle stazioni della metropolitana ^___^ 


Baba Tubji ^__^


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Aprile 2012)

Tubarao;bt1516 ha detto:
			
		

> Brava Tebe, portatrice *sana* di Sciallanza.
> 
> Me sento come uno di quei santoni indiani sfigatissimi i cui volantini compaiono ogni tanto nelle stazioni della metropolitana ^___^
> Baba Tubji ^__^


Lo spero per lei, e in questo caso, tutti coi sonagli e le tuniche arancioni a festeggiare in piazza :mrgreen: 
"Hare Krishna, Hare Krishna........." :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (20 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1505 ha detto:
			
		

> Tu che vedi? Lo stronzo egoista? (mi pentirò tantissimo di questa domanda. Lo so....)


Aveva capito il discorso, ma non lo vedevo nel comportamento di lui.
Che sia stronzo ed egoista non ci piove, ma questo è intrinseco di chi tradisce (seriale o no, ecc).
Io vedo semplicemente uno che non sa resisterti, perché lo hai affascinato...sa perfettamente che il potere lo hai tu (quello che tu credi di avergli concesso, non lo vede nemmeno).
Ha cercato di rimanere su certi binari, ma cara tu gli hai fatto capire di volere qualcosa di diverso dalle 5 scopate (quando gli hai chiesto di dirti tutto di lui, della famiglia, ecc) e lui si è lasciato andare.
Guarda potrei quasi scommetterci che lui creda che voi due vogliate la stessa cosa (che di sicuro non saranno le 5 scopate e basta...sempre che tu voglia ancora questo).

Per il motel di giorno, le sue fisime..tebe, ci si galvanizza, ci si abitua a tutto: questo non vuol dire che sia diventato come vuoi tu.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Aprile 2012)

Eliade;bt1536 ha detto:
			
		

> Aveva capito il discorso, ma non lo vedevo nel comportamento di lui.
> Che sia stronzo ed egoista non ci piove, ma questo è intrinseco di chi tradisce (seriale o no, ecc).
> Io vedo semplicemente uno che non sa resisterti, perché lo hai affascinato...sa perfettamente che il potere lo hai tu (quello che tu credi di avergli concesso, non lo vede nemmeno).
> Ha cercato di rimanere su certi binari, ma cara tu gli hai fatto capire di volere qualcosa di diverso dalle 5 scopate (quando gli hai chiesto di dirti tutto di lui, della famiglia, ecc) e lui si è lasciato andare.
> ...



Che faccio, non te lo appoggio?! Cerrrrrrto che te lo appoggio! :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (20 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1538 ha detto:
			
		

> Che faccio, non te lo appoggio?! Cerrrrrrto che te lo appoggio! :mrgreen:


 :up::up:
Vediamo che dice pure Eliado...:carneval:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Aprile 2012)

Vuoi fartelo appoggiare pure da lui eh! :diavoletto:


----------



## Eliade (20 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1545 ha detto:
			
		

> Vuoi fartelo appoggiare pure da lui eh! :diavoletto:


:rotfl::rotfl:
Me la sono cercata....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (20 Aprile 2012)

Eliade;bt1536 ha detto:
			
		

> Ha cercato di rimanere su certi binari, ma cara tu gli hai fatto capire di volere qualcosa di diverso dalle 5 scopate (quando gli hai chiesto di dirti tutto di lui, della famiglia, ecc) e lui si è lasciato andare.
> Guarda potrei quasi scommetterci che lui creda che voi due vogliate la stessa cosa (che di sicuro non saranno le 5 scopate e basta...sempre che tu voglia ancora questo).
> 
> Per il motel di giorno, le sue fisime..tebe, ci si galvanizza, ci si abitua a tutto: questo non vuol dire che sia diventato come vuoi tu.


Sei Sibilla decisamente su una cosa. le 5 scopate. Poi spiego...
Sulla famiglia eccetera credo di avere già risposto che non ne volevo sapere niente. Cambio di idea. Mia.


----------



## Tebe (20 Aprile 2012)

Tubarao;bt1516 ha detto:
			
		

> Brava Tebe, portatrice sana di Sciallanza.
> 
> Me sento come uno di quei santoni indiani sfigatissimi i cui volantini compaiono ogni tanto nelle stazioni della metropolitana ^___^
> 
> ...


Tuba...lo sai che ti lovvo come tu lovvi lothar, che pure lovvo anche io...
Ma la sciallanza ....è una cosa seria!!!
Altro che metropolitana e santone!


----------



## Eliade (21 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1560 ha detto:
			
		

> Sei Sibilla decisamente su una cosa. le 5 scopate. Poi spiego...
> Sulla famiglia eccetera credo di avere già risposto che non ne volevo sapere niente. Cambio di idea. Mia.


Hai cambiato di nuovo idea? 
Azz, povero manager! :carneval:


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2012)

Eliade;bt1581 ha detto:
			
		

> Hai cambiato di nuovo idea?
> Azz, povero manager! :carneval:


No no. Lui ha tirato un sospiro di sollievo!!!!!


----------



## Eliade (21 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1583 ha detto:
			
		

> No no. Lui ha tirato un sospiro di sollievo!!!!!


 
Non ti seguo...
Prima non volevi sapere nulla della sua vita...
Poi un giorno gli piombi in ufficio e gli dici che vuoi sapere tutto, famiglia, dell'altra amante, dei figli e delle sue fisime..
Ora non vuoi sapere nulla perché credi che lui stia diventando come vuoi tu?


----------

